# EB



## frank (Nov 18, 2003)

I did a few round trips on the Empire Builder of late. Went from MSP to Washington state fishing on two different occasions. Had two deluxe bedrooms with the wall removed....the only way to travel.

On the first trip out....the engine crew went dead. For the squeamish in the group, that means they went over their hours allowed to operate. We had to await a fresh crew's arrival in the Cascades for three hours. No big deal.

On the return to MSP, we were delayed for several hours by a derail ahead. Heavy winds blew over some 15 or so empty containerized dealies on a tressle in East Glacier. Only to be further delayed in Williston N.D. for 20 some hours by yet another derailment which took out both tracks. Got some nice digital photos.

We were well fed and well informed, don't get me wrong. But.... to get sidetracked for a day and a night....on a Sunday.....in Williston N.D......I think that goes beyond the Geneva Convention!

For those of you who aren't familiar with North Dakota customs, I'll explain. N.D. has some severe blue laws...from what I've been told. You can't sell cars....you can't sell furniture....you can't sell nearly anything on a Sunday because of the state's blue laws. You can't even open a grocery store, so I've been told, unless you employ less than 4 people. I'm going on heresay on that last one...but I'll tell you that Williston on a Sunday is like sitting in the middle of the Mohave. Roll up the sidewalk.

A family of four finally lost it late Sunday afternoon....and purchased a beater car for $250 from a nearby corner....(was this illegal what with the blue laws?) They spent the afternoon cramming their many luggages and kids into this smoking vehicle while signing the title.

All the while, a local entrepreneur was cooking elk meat over a charcoal fire behind a boxcar, with quite a large following obviously fed up with snack car fare. He sold out. It reminded me of Steinbeck.....seeing people squatting behind a boxcar chewing meat all the while looking over their shoulder for the yard dogs.

Another family fled on the news that another car was available for $150 on another nearby corner. I wonder if they were ever seen again?

Great trips all in all. Anytime there are derailments that don't injure anyone, well that's just life. Time delays become meaningless when you're stranded in the absolute middle of nowhere...Williston comes to mind.

The Amtrak staff was great. I'd do it again tonight if I could. All in good time.

Frank


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 18, 2003)

That sounds like one helluva trip Frank. :lol: At least you kept an even keel the entire time, and didn't lose it, as many people do when it comes to delays. One question though, did the power stay on the whole time? I don't know where fueling points are out there, and if you ran out of juice, that would've been really bad.


----------



## frank (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Batt51,

Yes, the power stayed on and the crew folks were great. They even fed everyone, even coach folks, for free.

Yes, I know what you mean about people getting bent out of shape over schedules. Most are just poodles who expect everything to be perfect. But there is something to be said about missing a connection on another Amtrak route that you've had booked for weeks or months in advance with sleepers. Ouch!

That's why I wish Amtrak would buy another 500 sleepers and just pull them around all the time in case some train is late or I get the urge to go fishing in the middle of the night half way across the country and want a sleeper.

The strangest thing on this last trip while shipwrecked in Williston for a week, uh, I'm sorry, it was only a day, it just seemed like a week....., some guy in another sleeper was smoking pot every 2 hours. Don't ask me how I know the smell.....it's a 70's thing, and it was coming right into my room. On arrival back home I suddenly had the urge to dig out all of my Jimi Hendrix and Cream albums.....strange! And I think my hair is growing longer as we speak.

Peace,

Frank


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Nov 24, 2003)

Did any of the other passengers notice his smoking? Im curious why no one reported it. The last time I was on a train, the Coast Starlight, when a passenger was caught smoking, he was kicked off at the next stop. :unsure:


----------



## frank (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey P42,

During this downtime, most folks were off the train, including staff, as it was a nice day outside. And it could be how the ventilation system works, that it was pulled down into my car. Who knows.

No big deal. I would hate to think that anyone would be cast off into the Williston wilderness for anything less than capital crimes!

Take care,

Frank


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 25, 2003)

frank said:


> For those of you who aren't familiar with North Dakota customs, I'll explain.  N.D. has some severe blue laws...from what I've been told.  You can't sell cars....you can't sell furniture....you can't sell nearly anything on a Sunday because of the state's blue laws.  You can't even open a grocery store, so I've been told, unless you employ less than 4 people.  I'm going on heresay on that last one...but I'll tell you that Williston on a Sunday is like sitting in the middle of the Mohave.  Roll up the sidewalk.


The North Dakota Blue Laws were repealed in 1991.

I can tell you from personal experience, the West Acres Mall in Fargo is open and bustling on a Sunday just like any mall here in New Jersey.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 25, 2003)

PRR 60 said:


> I can tell you from personal experience, the West Acres Mall in Fargo is open and bustling on a Sunday just like any mall here in New Jersey.


Not every mall in New Jersey, PRR60.  Bergen County still has it's blue laws intact. So the Garden State Plaza is still closed on Sundays, along with a few other malls up in Bergen County.

I think however, that's the only county left in NJ with blue laws. I think that I recall hearing that the final county in southern NJ had repealed it's blue laws a few years ago.


----------



## Amfleet (Nov 26, 2003)

> The strangest thing on this last trip while shipwrecked in Williston for a week, uh, I'm sorry, it was only a day, it just seemed like a week....., some guy in another sleeper was smoking pot every 2 hours. Don't ask me how I know the smell.....it's a 70's thing, and it was coming right into my room.


Pot smoke is hard to get out of upolstry and clothing too, espeically in enclosed spaces like a train. The cleaners will certainly have a job ahead of them. You're saying not a signle thing was done to stop the guy?


----------



## frank (Dec 7, 2003)

Ok Ok,

So...maybe ND.'s blue laws were revoked in 1991. I don't think word has reached Williston yet. 

Also, P-42, don't worry about the upholstery.....I'm sure it will be just fine.

Pretty serious group here.

Best regards,

unregistered frank


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Dec 8, 2003)

frank said:


> Ok Ok,
> So...maybe ND.'s blue laws were revoked in 1991.  I don't think word has reached Williston yet.


Oh, it has. Problem is that the train station is in the part of town where *NOTHING* is ever going on. Go a few blocks north, and you'll find plenty of food, drink, and cars to buy. Most stores just close on Sunday because they've always closed on Sunday. Heck, even the Wal-Mart is closed from 12 Midnight to 12 Noon Sunday, but is open 24 hours the rest of the week.


----------

